# Οικουμενική, αλλιώς καλό κλάμα



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

(Συνέχεια από εδώ: Οι Μωυσήδες)

Όταν κατέγραφα τις παρακάτω σκέψεις, μεσημέρι της Κυριακής των εκλογών, δεν γνώριζα το αποτέλεσμα της κάλπης. Ούτε καν η κάλπη δεν το γνώριζε ακόμα. Οι σκέψεις μου δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τις ψήφους και τις έδρες των κομμάτων, με το ποιο κόμμα ήρθε πρώτο, με το αν έχει αυτοδυναμία ή αν υπάρχει εύκολο σενάριο για τη δημιουργία κυβέρνησης*. Έχουν να κάνουν με την προσωπική πεποίθηση (που ωστόσο μοιράζομαι με πολλούς ψύχραιμους παρατηρητές) ότι η χώρα στην τρέχουσα φάση δεν μπορεί να κυβερνηθεί από ένα κόμμα ή μία παράταξη. Είναι απαραίτητο να κυβερνηθεί από μια οικουμενική κυβέρνηση, τις αποφάσεις της οποίας θα συνδιαμορφώνουν ικανοί και εχέφρονες εκπρόσωποι από πολλά κόμματα σε συνεργασία με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας. Για να ορθοποδήσουμε, πρέπει αφενός να ομονοήσουμε και να αποφασίσουμε να δουλέψουμε μαζί και σοβαρά, αφετέρου να πείσουμε όλους εκείνους που θέλουν να μας βοηθήσουν ότι είμαστε σοβαροί και αξιόπιστοι συνομιλητές: να πείσουμε τους εταίρους μας, τις αγορές, τους πιστωτές, τους σχολιαστές, τους επενδυτές. Να τους πείσουμε ότι όλοι μαζί μπορούμε να επεξεργαστούμε και να εφαρμόσουμε μια σχέση από την οποία θα κερδίσουμε όλοι, όχι μια σύγκρουση από την οποία θα χάσουμε όλοι.

Αυτή τη στιγμή μπορεί να σας εκφράζει ένα κόμμα (αν δεν έχετε ψηφίσει απλώς αυτό που θεωρήσατε το μη χείρον ή με σκοπό να μη βγει αυτό που θεωρήσατε το χείριστο). Ωστόσο, δεν υπάρχει πολιτική δύναμη που να μπορεί να εκφράσει την πλειοψηφία που είναι απαραίτητη για να βγει η χώρα από την κρίση με δύσκολες αποφάσεις που θα πρέπει μέσα σε μικρό διάστημα να αλλάξουν βολέματα δεκαετιών. Ούτε υπάρχει πολιτική δύναμη που να πείθει τους συνομιλητές και τους παρατηρητές στο εξωτερικό. Η ΝΔ είναι το κόμμα που ανέβηκε να επανιδρύσει το κράτος και μας έφερε στο 2009. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ επί δύο χρόνια ήξερε μόνο να κόβει μισθούς, δηλαδή από τα δεκάδες μέτρα που όφειλε να πάρει επιδιδόταν αποτελεσματικά στο χειρότερο. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μάς λέει ότι θέλει να κυβερνήσει μαζί με το ΚΚΕ. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να αναλύσουμε τις εξαγγελίες που ξέρουμε ότι διαμορφώνονται από τις προεκλογικές ανάγκες και τη ροπή των πολιτικών να παραμυθιάζουν το κοινό τους. Δεν χρειάζεται να γελάσουμε πικρά με τις υποσχέσεις που ξέρουμε ότι την επαύριο των εκλογών θα ακυρωθούν αμέσως από τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα. Αρκεί να σκεφτούμε ότι δεν έχει μείνει άνθρωπος μεταξύ των συνομιλητών μας που να πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να έχει υπεύθυνη μακροπρόθεσμη συναλλαγή με εκπροσώπους των ελληνικών κομμάτων. 

Μόνο μια οικουμενική κυβέρνηση τετραετίας, με σοβαρούς, συνετούς, συνδιαλλακτικούς, ικανούς εκπροσώπους όσο γίνεται περισσότερων κομμάτων (που θα δεσμευτούν ότι δεν θα αρχίσουν τους εκβιασμούς, τους βεντετισμούς και τους καρατζαφερισμούς) αλλά και με εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς που έχουν κύρος στη διεθνή κοινότητα, ανθρώπους ικανούς να πείσουν μέσα και έξω, να συστήσουν ένα κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο με τους Έλληνες και μια καλή διακρατική συμφωνία με τους εταίρους μας, μόνο ένα τέτοιο σχήμα μπορεί να ανακόψει την τραγική πορεία της χώρας. Κάθε πολιτικός και κάθε πολίτης που μπορεί να βάλει τη χώρα και το σύνολο πάνω από το κόμμα και τον εαυτό του θα πρέπει να απαιτήσει και να επιδιώξει την καλύτερη λύση αυτού του είδους, επενδύοντας το καλύτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού του. Φανταστείτε ότι με μια τέτοια κίνηση θα μπορούσαμε να αναστρέψουμε το αρνητικό για τη χώρα μας διεθνές κλίμα μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μια οικουμενική κυβέρνηση είναι εγγύηση επιτυχίας. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι το άθροισμα παθογενειών. Όποιος θα μπει σε μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση δεν θα πρέπει να κουβαλάει μαζί του τις ευκολίες του παρελθόντος, τα ελαττώματα του πολιτικού συστήματος που όλοι ακούμε ή βλέπουμε και όλοι έχουμε μισήσει. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να δουλέψουν χωρίς αλαζονεία, υστεροβουλία, παρωπιδισμό.

Αν πιστεύαμε ότι μια οικουμενική κυβέρνηση θα είναι η λύση, πώς θα το απαιτούσαμε αυτό; Πώς θα δίναμε το σωστό μήνυμα στο πολιτικό σύστημα;

Να βγούμε να ζητήσουμε την οικουμενική στο Facebook; Να αρχίσουμε να κυκλοφορούμε από τη Δευτέρα με μια κονκάρδα που θα κάνει σαφή τη θέλησή μας, πέρα από την ψήφο που τη σπείραμε σε κάθε κατεύθυνση; 

Είναι ρεαλιστική λύση η οικουμενική; Είναι ρεαλιστικό να ζητάς μια τέτοια λύση;** Ή να εγκαταλειφθούμε όλοι μοιρολατρικά στο σκηνικό της βέβαιης καταστροφής;



* Οι σκέψεις αυτές με βασανίζουν από το 2009. Δεν έχουν σχέση με την κυβέρνηση συνευθύνης που ζητά ο Βαγγέλης Βενιζέλος, πρωτοβουλία που δείχνει ότι πρέπει να μικρύνει ένα κόμμα για να ξεπεράσει την αλαζονεία του κόμματος εξουσίας.

** Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διατύπωση μιας προσωπικής άποψης σε ένα φόρουμ δεν πρόκειται να δημιουργήσει τη δυναμική για να αλλάξει μια χώρα. Δεν ξέρω καν αν μπορεί να αλλάξει τη δυναμική σε ένα φόρουμ, να ζητήσει να σκεφτόμαστε πάντα αν είναι καλύτερη η σύνθεση από τη διάλυση. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, διατηρώ το πείσμα μου και την αισιοδοξία μου. Αλλά έχω δει και πώς διαλύεται ένα φόρουμ.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 17, 2012)

Συμφωνώ πλήρως, αλλά δεν θα γίνει. Νομίζω ότι το απέδειξε περίτρανα το αποτέλεσμα της 6η Μαΐου. 
Το λέω αυτό ως απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου (Πώς θα δίναμε το σωστό μήνυμα...). 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών ανέδειξε ως μόνη λύση την οικουμενική, διότι η μοναδική διέξοδος από τον πλήρη κατακερματισμό του πολιτικού τοπίου δεν είναι παρά ο σχηματισμός οικουμενικής κυβέρνησης. Τελικά όμως επικράτησαν τα μικροκομματικά συμφέροντα. (Το μήνυμα δεν άρεσε, και μας ζητήθηκε να το αλλάξουμε. Κάποιοι μάλιστα είπαν ανοιχτά ότι "ο λαός πρέπει να διορθώσει την ψήφο του".) Το ίδιο θα γίνει και τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω μερικές σκέψεις μου (που, σε γενική κατεύθυνση, ακολουθούν την ίδια κεντρική ιδέα), αλλά κάτι που μου έτυχε με καθυστέρησε και τώρα πια, το καλύτερο είναι να περιμένουμε σε λίγο τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα.

Απλώς θα επισημάνω τη δύναμη της αντιπολίτευσης σε μια δημοκρατία. Μπορεί, όπως λένε κάποιοι να μην κυβερνάει, αλλά η πολιτική της στάση είναι εξίσου σημαντική. Τόσο που αυτή τη στιγμή, μοιάζει να είναι η πιο επίζηλη θέση στο πολιτικό σκηνικό. Και όταν επίζηλο είναι το αντι-, η αντίθεση και όχι η θέση, αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου θετικό μήνυμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Και τώρα, με τη σοφία των πρώτων έξιτ πολ, ο Θεός βοηθός.

Περιμένω να δω πώς οι άνθρωποι που επί δύο χρόνια θεωρητικολογούσαν για την ασυμφωνία της σύνθεσης της Βουλής με την κοινή γνώμη, θα μας εξηγήσουν με περισσή αλαζονεία ότι οι 50 έδρες που ένας ανίκανος πολιτικός αποφάσισε κάποια φορά να χαρίζει στο πρώτο κόμμα, ακόμη και με διαφορές της τάξης του 1%, δικαιολογούν και τις πιρουέτες στις οποίες θα επιδοθούν όλοι από αύριο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2012)

Μια λέξη για τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα: απογοήτευση. 

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια που καταφέρνουμε με μνήμη χρυσόψαρου να παραγράφουμε αδικήματα και προδοσίες με την ψήφο μας μπροστά στη μαύρη προπαγάνδα. Από αύριο έχω πει σε φίλους ότι αν παραμείνουν έτσι τελικά, δεν θέλω να τους ακούσω ποτέ ούτε αυτούς ούτε εμένα να κλαφτούν για τη μείωση του μισθού τους ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εφόσον ξανα-διαλέγουμε την πεπατημένη, πρέπει να τη βαδίσουμε σιωπηλά και με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι αναλογιζόμενοι τις ευθύνες μας. Και όταν χτυπάει το μαστίγιο από πίσω για να προχωρήσουμε, να μη σηκώνουμε το κεφάλι για να διαμαρτυρηθούμε. Να σκεφτόμαστε το μάθημα που δεν μάθαμε ποτέ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2012)

Σωστά τα λες, για όσους το έκαναν. Οι άλλοι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε, όμως. 
«...να προσθέσουμε στις υποχρεώσεις μας νέες προοπτικές...» είπε λίγο πριν ο Σαμαράς. Κι αν άκουσα καλά, ούτε μια φορά δεν είπε τη μαγική λέξη (επανα-ανα-ξαναμανά) διαπραγμάτευση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε και Έλσα τα λέτε έτσι που άνετα θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τι λέτε. 
Εδώ και 36 ώρες δεν είχα τηλεόραση, τηλέφωνο, ιντερνέτ και μόλις τώρα μπήκα να δω αποτελέσματα εκλογών. 
Για το ζήτημα των οικουμενικών που λέει ο Νίκελ, καλό θα ήταν αυτή την κουβέντα να την κάναμε πριν δυο χρόνια. Τότε που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει και δημοψήφισμα για το μέλλον μας και που είχαμε κάποιο διαπραγματευτικό πλεονέκτημα γιατί δεν ήταν προετοιμασμένοι οι λοιποί Ευρωπαίοι για το ενδεχόμενο της εξόδου μας από το ευρώ. Τώρα που οι επιλογές μας είναι μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι ο ελληνικός λαός μίλησε (σαν πολιτικός ακούγομαι τώρα) μέσα στα πλαίσια των επιλογών που είχε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι, Άζι, έχω την εντύπωση ότι άκουσα ένα μεγάλο «Ουφ!» από τη μεριά του Σύριζα, αλλά μπορεί να ήταν και η ιδέα μου. Όμως, γιατί απέκλεισαν το ενδεχόμενο να είναι σε μια κυβέρνηση εθνικής σωτηρίας; Πιο πολλά θα κάνουν σαν αντιπολίτευση ή, με πολλούς συμβιβασμούς και με πολύ νερό στο κρασί, μέσα σε μια κυβέρνηση; Θα μου πεις ότι δεν θέλουν να νοθεύσουν το πρόγραμμά τους και προτιμούν να μείνουν έξω από την κυβέρνηση. Έτσι, όταν θα γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα, θα μπορούν να ελπίζουν σε πρωτιά, ίσως και σε αυτοδυναμία. Άρα, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν την πρωτιά ή την αυτοδυναμία, δεν πειράζει αν χειροτερέψουν ακόμα περισσότερο τα πράγματα. 

Έστω όμως ότι είχαμε αντίστροφο αποτέλεσμα, με τον Σύριζα να παίρνει 129 έδρες και τη ΝΔ να παίρνει 71. Πίστευες πραγματικά ότι θα μπορούσε να κυβερνήσει με το ΚΚΕ; Ή θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάνει κυβέρνηση με ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ, με την ακύρωση του μνημονίου στην ατζέντα;

Τέλος, πόσο ρεαλιστικό θεωρεί κανείς ότι ήταν το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα; Αν το θεωρείς ρεαλιστικό, να το συζητήσουμε. Αν όμως δεν θεωρείται ρεαλιστικό (συχνά ψηφίζουμε ένα κόμμα επειδή το εμπιστευόμαστε ότι θα κάνει το καλύτερο, όχι γιατί πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να τηρήσει το πρόγραμμά του), ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα αντιπολιτευτεί κραδαίνοντας ένα εξωπραγματικό πρόγραμμα.

Εδώ θα είμαστε. Ας αποκτήσουμε κυβέρνηση πρώτα και βλέπουμε. Θα κρίνουμε και την κυβέρνηση και την αντιπολίτευση. Και ελπίζω να διαψεύσουν τον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τέλος, πόσο ρεαλιστικό θεωρεί κανείς ότι ήταν το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα; Αν το θεωρείς ρεαλιστικό, να το συζητήσουμε. Αν όμως δεν θεωρείται ρεαλιστικό (συχνά ψηφίζουμε ένα κόμμα επειδή το εμπιστευόμαστε ότι θα κάνει το καλύτερο, όχι γιατί πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να τηρήσει το πρόγραμμά του), ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα αντιπολιτευτεί κραδαίνοντας ένα εξωπραγματικό πρόγραμμα.



Το πρόβλημα με το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσε να προσφέρει ένα ρεαλιστικό πρόγραμμα, αφού αυτό θα ήταν πάντα βασιζόμενο στις μεταγενέστερες διαπραγματεύσεις της με την Ευρωζώνη, δηλαδή σε ένα εντελώς άγνωστο αποτέλεσμα.
Δεν ξέραμε το τι θα μας έφερνε το αύριο, και ενώ οι περισσότεροι μπορεί σε μια φάση να φλέρταραν με την ιδέα να ψηφίσουνε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τελικά πήγανε αλλού. 

Η Νέα Δημοκρατία είχε το ευτύχημα ότι η Ευρωζώνη άρχισε να συμφωνεί με την άποψή της, δηλαδή στο ότι η οικονομική ανάπτυξη θα πρέπει να αποτελέσει ένα σημαντικό μέρος της λύσης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι αυτό, όπως το λες, Πόντιε, ήταν το πιο καθοριστικό- αντιθέτως διαπραγματέυσεις, με άγνωστο εκ των προτέρων αποτέλεσμα, υποσχέθηκαν οι πάντες.

Πάντως Πόντιε, για να κατεβάσω το επίπεδο, λέω: εγωιστικά σκεπτόμενη, θα ήθελα να είχε βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με αυτοδυναμία και να έβγαζε την Ελλάδα από το ευρώ. Έτσι θα μπορούσα κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή να κάνω στην Ελλάδα τις διακοπές που παντα ονειρευόμουν :devil: :inno: οι Έλληνες θα υποφέρανε μεν για καμιά δεκαετία αλλά δεν θα τολμούσαν να πούνε κουβέντα  θα γλυτώναμε από την αριστερή "διανόηση" (γιατί τι να πεις όταν ο,τι λες στηρίζεται μόνο στην απόρριψη αυτού που έχεις γίνει)  και θα ζούσαμε οι απέξω καλά, κι οι μέσα...  

Τώρα, το απαισιόδοξο σενάριο είναι ότι θα γίνει ο Σαμαράς πρωθυπουργός, να του φύγει κι ο καημός, και η αντιπολίτευση θα κατεβάσει τη μισή χώρα στους δρόμους και θα την κρατήσει εκεί, με όλα τα επακόλουθα, μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές. Στο μεταξύ οι μισοί Έλληνες που δεν θα είναι στους δρόμους θα έχουν μετανιώσει για την ψήφο τους και θα παραπονιούνται εξίσου (έτσι γίνεται πάντα). Οπότε θα πηγαίνουμε ένα βήμα μπροστά και δύο πίσω και οποιαδήποτε πρόοδος θα είναι τυχαία και απρογραμμάτιστη. 

Χμ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και το δεύτερο σενάριο στο πρώτο παραπέμπει, αλλά με διαφορετικές παραμέτρους. Ίσως υπαρχει ακόμα ελπίδα για τα γεράματά μου. :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Θα επιστρέψω στην αγαπημένη μου θεωρία των οριζόντιων «μνημονιακών» διαστρωματώσεων στην ελληνική κοινωνία για να προτείνω έναν νέο πολιτικό όρο: Ελάσσων οικουμενική κυβέρνηση (κυβέρνηση από τα φιλοευρωπαϊκά κόμματα όλου του κοινοβουλευτικού φάσματος).

Θα επισημάνω επίσης ότι, τυπικά ή άτυπα, τα δύο μεγαλύτερα κόμματα στη βουλή αποτελούν ήδη οικουμενικές συνθέσεις στους πολιτικούς τους χώρους, πράγμα που θα ήταν πολύ πιο ευδιάκριτο αν δεν υπήρχε το σούπερ μπόνους.

Άρα, ξέρουμε και να συνεργαζόμαστε για να υλοποιήσουμε στόχους. Ίσως πρέπει λοιπόν να επικεντρωθούμε στο ξεκαθάρισμα και στην οριοθέτηση των στόχων.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

Χμ .. από αντιμαχόμενες ενδοκομματικές φατρίες, στη συνεργασία των κόμματων ; εξελισσόμαστε προς την εξευγένιση, με ταχύτητα φωτός, dr.
Σημειωτέο αυτό που επισήμανες πάντως, το εύχομαι κι εγώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Να απαντήσω μόνο στον νίκελ. 

Ήθελα το νέο, το διαφορετικό, το άφθαρτο από εξουσία, έστω και αν δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα, έστω και αν κάποιες εξαγγελίες είναι όντως εξωπραγματικές.

Η απογοήτευση που εξέφρασα χθες πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι σβήστηκε μονοκοντυλιά το μήνυμα της 6ης Μαΐου που έλεγε ότι το πρώτο κόμμα παίρνει 20% και ότι όλα τα αντιμνημονιακά κόμματα μαζί παίρνουν πολύ παραπάνω. Είχα την ελπίδα ότι ο ελληνικός λαός θα κοιτάξει το συμφέρον του και το συμφέρον της χώρας του και θα ψηφίσει έτσι ώστε να γίνει επαναξαναμαναδιαπραγμάτευση απαιτώντας την. Μη υποκύπτοντας στα αισχρά δημοσιεύματα και στις ανήκουστες πιέσεις του Ευρωπαίου δυνάστη. Τελικά αυτό δεν έγινε και ο λαός ψήφισε έτσι ώστε τα δύο κόμματα που έχουν την εξουσία εδώ και 40 χρόνια και που όλοι δήθεν βρίζουμε για τη σημερινή κατάσταση να συνεχίσουν το "θεάρεστο" έργο τους. 
Είχα την ελπίδα, τέλος, ότι βάζοντας ένα άλλο κόμμα πρώτο θα υπήρχε ένας άνθρωπος που θα έλεγε "Θα δούμε" και όχι "Μάλιστα, κύριε/κυρία! Διατάξτε!" σε ό,τι ζητούσαν οι "εταίροι". 

Όσο για το γιατί δεν μπαίνει στην κυβέρνηση κι εγώ εξέφρασα αυτή την απορία χθες. Τι είναι καλύτερο; Να πολεμάς από μέσα ή να κάνεις αντιπολίτευση; Πώς είσαι πιο ισχυρός; Γνώμη μου είναι από μέσα. Από την άλλη όμως, υπάρχει και η πονηρή σκέψη. Οι δύο φίλοι, τα δυο κόμματα εννοώ, θα ήθελαν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ συνυπεύθυνο σε ό,τι άκοπα ψηφίσουν τους επόμενους μήνες με τη δεδομένη πλειοψηφία τους (και τις 50 έδρες αέρα). Επομένως, έχοντας μια σοβαρή πολιτική θέση και πολύ συγκεκριμένη πώς μπορείς να συνυπογράψεις σε αυτό; Πώς θα μπαίνει το χαράτσι, οι μειώσεις μισθών και συντάξεων, τα 75 άρθρα που θα ψηφιστούν οσονούπω κι εσύ όντας κυβέρνηση θα υπογράφεις και θα το χρεώνεσαι, ενώ δεν το θέλεις και είσαι αντίθετος; Δεν έχω απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Ούτε στο ερώτημα τι θα μπορέσει να κάνει ως αντιπολίτευση. Κάποιες αναλύσεις λένε ότι θα καεί η Ελλάδα τους επόμενους μήνες αφού όλες οι έξωθεν επιταγές θα υλοποιούνται και θα εξαργυρώνονται με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι. Δεν ξέρω αν και αυτό πρέπει να το χρεωθεί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γιατί ο κόσμος αποδεικνύει κάθε μέρα πως θέλει μόνο τη βολή του, την πεπατημένη, την άνεσή του κι ας είναι και πιεσμένος και εξαθλιωμένος και εθνικά αναξιοπρεπής. Οπότε, θα πέσει πάλι η προπαγάνδα περί μπαχαλάκηδων και να ποιος είναι ο Τσίπρας και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα. 

Κι ένα τελευταίο και σταματώ. Δεν νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνετε/ουμε ότι ο άνεργος, ο φτωχός δεν έχει τίποτα να χάσει. Δεν τον νοιάζει η δραχμή ή το ευρώ, δεν τον νοιάζουν τα ψευτοδιλήμματα και οι χαζοδιαφημίσεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ζει το μνημόνιο στο πετσί του. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα τα 300 ευρώ είναι το ταβάνι του. Και δυστυχώς ολοένα θα αυξάνονται αυτοί που το ζουν αυτό. 


Τις καλημέρες μου σε όλους!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ήθελα το νέο, το διαφορετικό, το άφθαρτο από εξουσία, έστω και αν δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα, έστω και αν κάποιες εξαγγελίες είναι όντως εξωπραγματικές.



Εκτός από το παραπάνω, εγώ, που "έχω κάτι να χάσω", θα το έχανα ευχαρίστως, μπροστά στην προοπτική μιας πιο δίκαιης κοινωνίας που είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα προσπαθούσε να φτιάξει μια κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς. Γιατί όταν χτιστούν τα μεγαθήρια και τα καζίνα αντί να γίνει πάρκο το πρώην αεροδρόμιο Ελληνικού, όταν ξεκοιλιαστεί όλη η Χαλκιδική για να πάρουν το χρυσάφι οι «επενδυτές» αφήνοντας πίσω τους συντρίμμια κλπ,κλπ, όλοι θα έχουμε χάσει κάτι που δεν ξαναφτιάχνεται. Επίσης, είχα μια τεράστια περιέργεια, να δω πώς θα τα κατάφερνε η Αριστερά μπροστά στην φοβερή αυτή πρόκληση.
Καλημέρες κι από μένα!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

+10000 Έλσα


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Ξεχνάτε ωστόσο τη βασική παράμετρο: η Ελλάδα έχει πρωτογενές έλλειμμα. Αν δεν λυθεί αυτό -και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν είχε καμία πρόταση επί αυτού, μόνο να συνεχίσουμε να δανειζόμαστε αλλά με όρους που θα θέσουμε εμείς- δεν λύνεται κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα. 

Εκτός αυτού, το «έχω κάτι να χάσω» είναι σχετικό όταν βλέπει κανείς την πτώχευση χωρών όπως η Αλβανία. Αλλά να μην τα λέω εγώ:
Έτσι έζησα την χρεοκοπία, του Αλβανού δημοσιογράφου Niko Ago. 

Και προτού μου πείτε ότι δεν θα πτωχεύσουμε ποτέ γιατί δεν θα μας αφήσουν κλπ., θα ήθελα απλώς να παρατηρήσω ότι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν συνεχίσει η δανειοδότηση (ήδη η προηγούμενη δόση υπολειπόταν κατά 1 δις και ήδη στα νοσοκομεία γίνεται χαμός από τις ελλείψεις), το κράτος θα αναγκαστεί να κόψει νόμισμα για να πληρωθούν οι συντάξεις και οι μισθοί, άρα θα βγούμε μόνοι μας από το ευρώ. Και ναι, δεν προβλέπεται αποχώρηση χώρας από την Ευρωζώνη, όπως δεν προβλέπεται η οικονομική στήριξη ελλειμματικών χωρών - αφού γίνεται το δεύτερο, δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην μπορεί να γίνει και το πρώτο.

Disclaimer: τα παραπάνω αποτελούν καθαρά προσωπική άποψη στην οποία έχω καταλήξει διαβάζοντας διάφορες πηγές. Δεν παραγνωρίζω την άσχημη οικονομική κατάσταση εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων - μαζί και τη δική μου. Αλλά μην με πείτε «προδότρα», δεν θα το αντέξω.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Ωραία, εγώ να δεχτώ ότι όλα αυτά είναι σωστά και ότι όλα θα γίνονταν χάλια αν ερχόταν ο άπειρος Τσίπρας και ότι θα τα ρήμαζε όλα όπως έλεγε η προπαγάνδα τόσο καιρό!
Δεν με νοιάζει να τον στηρίξω, ούτε τον έβλεπα ως Μεσσία, ούτε είχα εναποθέσει όλες τις ελπίδες μου πάνω του, απλώς αγωνιώ για το αύριο, γιατί ούτε βολεμένος είμαι ούτε από τζάκι ούτε έχω κομπόδεμα στο στρώμα και έχω και δυο μικρά παιδιά που δεν θα ξέρω τι να τους πω. 

Το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι όμως: τώρα δηλαδή τι θα γίνει; Θα στρώσουν όλα λόγω εμπειρίας τόσων χρόνων στη ρεμούλα και τη σπατάλη; Δεν θα γίνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια; Τι θα αλλάξει τώρα δηλαδή; Ή τι θα καλυτερεύσει σε σχέση με το αν έβγαινε ο άγνωστος και απρόβλεπτος Τσίπρας; 
Είναι ειλικρινή τα ερωτήματά μου και ψάχνουν απάντηση. 


Και μια χιουμοριστική νότα ενός φίλου που αναγκάστηκε να πάει να ζήσει στην Κύπρο μπας και βρει στον ήλιο μοίρα: Όποτε έρχομαι Ελλάδα και βλέπω ψηφοφόρο της ΝΔ θα του δίνω τα χαράτσια να τα πληρώνει αφού το ήθελε τόσο πολύ! χαχαχαχα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγώ θα επιστρέψω στο περί στόχων μου.

Ας εντοπίσουμε πρώτα το περιβάλλον μας. Τι είναι η Ελλάδα; Πλούσια ή φτωχή χώρα; Εννοώ από πρώτες ύλες και φυσικούς πόρους.
Δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον που να λέει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι φτωχή χώρα (εντάξει, *εγώ* πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα είναι, από αυτή την άποψη, φτωχή χώρα, αλλά φυσικά η δική μου γνώμη δεν μετράει).

Ας συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν ότι το συντριπτικό ποσοστό των Ελλήνων πιστεύει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι _μια πλούσια χώρα_. Γιατί είναι πλούσια; Πώς είναι πλούσια; Ποιοι είναι οι υλικοί πόροι της;

Δώστε, αν θέλετε, τις δικές σας απαντήσεις. Εγώ μεγάλωσα την εποχή που η Ελλάδα ήταν χώρα παραγωγός λαδιού, σταφίδας, καπνού και εσπεριδοειδών. Επίσης, είχε αλιεύματα (λίγα, όμως, και απρόσιτα για τον πολύ κόσμο) και ξεκινούσε μια δειλή εκβιομηχάνιση, με μεταλλεύματα (Αλουμίνια, Λάρκο). Επίσης, είχε μπόλικους γαιάνθρακες, στους οποίους βάσισε τον εξηλεκτρισμό της. Τέλος, προσπαθούσε να αξιοποιήσει τη φυσική της ομορφιά για να προσελκύσει τουρισμό. 

Με άλλα λόγια: Γεωργία μικρή ποσοτικά, σε συγκεκριμένες γεωγραφικές περιοχές, με πολλές δυνατότητες ποιοτικής βελτίωσης. Αξιόλογα (για τα μέτρα μας) αποθέματα από δέκα-είκοσι ορυκτά. Φυσική ομορφιά. Ξεχνάω κάτι;

Το κακό είναι ότι στη γεωργία έχεις να ανταγωνιστείς χώρες κολοσσούς, με τεράστιους αγροτικούς πληθυσμούς, που παράγουν με εργατικό κόστος ελάχιστο (που σημαίνει ότι για να τους ανταγωνιστείς θα προσεγγίσεις το δικό τους βιοτικό επίπεδο).Το κακό είναι επίσης ότι τα ορυκτά πρέπει να τα εξάγεις (άρα να ξεκοιλιάσεις εδάφη ή βουνά ή να ρισκάρεις να μολύνεις τις θάλασσές σου, π.χ. για πετρέλαια), αλλιώς είναι οικονομικά άχρηστα. Το κακό είναι επίσης ότι για να αξιοποιήσεις τις φυσικές σου ομορφιές πρέπει να οργανώσεις υποδομές υποδοχής (με άλλα λόγια, να γίνεις «γκαρσόνι των άλλων»).

Ευτυχώς, στην εποχή μας υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να ζήσουν οι κοινωνίες. Με παροχή υπηρεσιών. Από την παροχή διοικητικών υπηρεσιών (να φτιάξεις εφοδιαστικά κέντρα, να φτιάξεις υπερτοπικά διοικητικά κέντρα κ.λπ), από την παροχή μορφωτικών υπηρεσιών (να φτιάξεις διεθνή πανεπιστήμια, να φτιάξεις διεθνή κέντρα μελετών γύρω από τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό σου, συνδέοντας; το χτες με το αύριο κ.λπ), από την παροχή υπηρεσιών υγείας κ.ά.

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι υπηρεσίες πρέπει, κάποια στιγμή, να εισφέρουν πόρους στη χώρα. Να μετατραπούν σε κάτι χειροπιαστό. Οι υποδομές από μόνες τους δεν βοηθούν τη χώρα. Ούτε αποτελεί λύση η ανακύκλωση των υπηρεσιών (μας το λέει και η φυσική, με τον νόμο της εντροπίας). Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι, λοιπόν, κτγμ το ζητούμενο. Πώς θα γίνουν τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια πόλοι διεθνούς ακτινοβολίας και καλλιέργειας γνώσεων, πώς θα γίνουν τα ελληνικά νοσοκομεία πόλοι συνολικής φροντίδας της υγείας όχι μόνο (αλλά οπωσδήποτε) του ελλαδικού πληθυσμού, αλλά και του ευρύτερου γεωγραφικού χώρου, πώς θα γίνουν τα συγκοινωνιακά μέσα αρτηρίες που θα τροφοδοτούν άψογα το σώμα της χώρας κ.λπ. κ.λπ.

Σε τέτοιους στόχους θα έπρεπε να συμφωνήσουμε. Μετά, θα έπρεπε να εντοπίσουμε σε ποια σημεία (πολλά, πάμπολλα) το «καθεστώς» της μεταπολίτευσης δεν μας βοηθάει να τους υλοποιήσουμε, γρήγορα, αποτελεσματικά, αποδοτικά, με κοινωνική επίβλεψη (αλλά όχι υποχρεωτικά, διοίκηση) και να τα αλλάξουμε. Δύσκολη προσπάθεια να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο εν κινήσει και με τη σημερινή πίεση. Γι' αυτό, οι έξυπνες (και όχι μεταπρατικές) ελίτ των προηγμένων χωρών μελετούν και σχεδιάζουν και νομοθετούν μακροπρόθεσμα. Όμως, δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2012)

@ Παλάβρα
Πολύ γρήγορα: Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα δανεικά φτάνουν μέχρι τα σύνορα και εξοστρακίζονται πίσω, στον ειδικό λογαριασμό των δανειστών. Δεν πληρώνουν μισθούς και συντάξεις. Αφού τον διαβάζεις τον Βαρουφάκη: _«...Σε αυτό το σημείο να τονίσω ότι, έτσι κι αλλιώς, από τούδε και στο εξής, ούτε ένα ευρώ από αυτές τις δόσεις δεν θα πάρουμε για χρήση εκ μέρους του δημοσίου μας – όπως π.χ. η προηγούμενη δόση των €4,2 δις που πήγε ολόκληρη στην ΕΚΤ»
_
Επίσης, επειδή η κρίση είναι πολύ γενικότερη και η Ελλάδα μικρό κομμάτι της, άσχετα με το τι θα κάνουμε εμείς εδώ, είναι πιθανό να διαλυθεί έτσι κι αλλιώς η ευρωζώνη. 
(Αλλά ίσως, τότε, να φταίει ο Σύριζα που δεν μπαίνει τώρα στην κυβέρνηση εθνικής συνενοχής  )


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον προβληματισμό σου, δόκτωρ! Αυτά ακριβώς θα ήθελα να σκεφτεί μια φρέσκια, αριστερή κυβέρνηση και να προχωρήσει γρήγορα σε λύσεις. Από τους άλλους, τους δοκιμασμένους, δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδεύομαι ότι θα δω κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι όμως: τώρα δηλαδή τι θα γίνει; Θα στρώσουν όλα λόγω εμπειρίας τόσων χρόνων στη ρέμουλα και τη σπατάλη; Δεν θα γίνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια; Τι θα αλλάξει τώρα δηλαδή; Ή τι θα καλυτερεύσει σε σχέση με το αν έβγαινε ο άγνωστος και απρόβλεπτος Τσίπρας;



Τι να σου πω. Για μένα, οι τελευταίες εκλογές ήταν επιλογή ανάμεσα σε κάτι που δεν με καλύπτει και σε αυτό που με καλύπτει αλλά δεν θα μπει στη Βουλή. Η μόνη άποψη που με εκφράζει τώρα είναι αυτή ακριβώς που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ στην πρώτη του ανάρτηση. Το εκλογικό σώμα δεν ομονόησε. Καλό θα ήταν να το βάλουν στο κεφάλι τους οι πολιτικοί, και να φροντίσουν να συνεργαστούν ώστε να έρθουμε στα ίσα μας. Μάλιστα, για μένα καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην κυβέρνηση. Η θέση της αντιπολίτευσης είναι κριτική εκ του ασφαλούς, πόσο μάλιστα σε μια τέτοια κρίσιμη κατάσταση. Θέλω να πω, αν είναι να επιλέξει μεταξύ της ιδεολογικής καθαρότητας και της συνεισφοράς στην προστασία των πολιτών που τον ψήφισαν, η πρώτη επιλογή είναι επιλογή δειλίας. Θα του κακόπεφτε το υπουργείο εργασίας;

Έλσα, δεν νομίζω ότι τα δάνεια πληρώνουν μόνο τους τόκους τους. Για παράδειγμα, έχω ακούσει με τα ίδια μου τα αφτιά τον Τσακαλώτο να παραδέχεται στον Παπαχελά ότι τα χρήματα στα ταμεία του κράτους φτάνουν για να καλύψουν τις υποχρεώσεις του κράτους για πληρωμή μισθών και συντάξεων έως τα μέσα Ιουλίου. Εξάλλου, ο Βαρουφάκης έχει διαφωνήσει με το οικονομικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (Προαπαιτούμενα ελπίδας).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Πολλά ενδιαφέροντα γράψατε και επιτέλους κάποιος έκανε τον κόπο να αναφέρει την ανάπτυξη. Ναι, ναι, αυτήν θέλουμε όλοι, αλλά από πόσα κόμματα δόθηκε έμφαση στη ουσία της ανάπτυξης; Και στο περιβάλλον που απαιτεί; 

Αλλά, προς το παρόν, μια μικρή συνεισφορά στο σενάριο μιας φανταστικής οικουμενικής. Έστω ότι ο Σύριζα λέει: Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να συμπράξουμε στο σύνολο ενός δεξιού προγράμματος που έχετε εσείς στο νου σας. Θέλουμε να μας δώσετε μία αρμοδιότητα μόνο, που θα χαρούν και οι ξένοι άμα την τακτοποιήσουμε. Θέλουμε το φορολογικό. Για τα υπόλοιπα θα ψηφίζουμε και θα καταψηφίζουμε στη Βουλή ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, αλλά θέλουμε ξεκάθαρα πράγματα: δώστε μας το φορολογικό. Άλλωστε το φορολογικό ήταν στο επίκεντρο του προγράμματός μας, για να αντλήσουμε πόρους και να ελαφρύνουμε το βάρος στους ώμους των συνήθως φορολογουμένων. Μέχρι και η κυρία Λαγκάρντ, για το φορολογικό μάς τη λέει. Ορίστε το σχέδιο που έχουμε ετοιμάσει, να κάτσουμε με τεχνοκράτες από τα κόμματά σας, τη δημόσια διοίκηση και τη διεθνή δημόσια και ιδιωτική τεχνογνωσία, να καταστρώσουμε ένα δίκαιο και αποτελεσματικό σχέδιο, που θα βάλει τέλος στη διαφθορά, τη φοροδιαφυγή και την φοροαποφυγή, θα κάνει τον Έλληνα να φοβάται στην αρχή και στη συνέχεια να θέλει να πληρώσει αυτό που είναι δίκαιο γιατί θα ξέρει ότι δεν συνεισφέρει στο πιθάρι των Δαναΐδων, και τους επενδυτές να ξέρουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με κάτι σοβαρό και προβλέψιμο. Θα συμφωνήσουμε σε συντελεστές που θα μας κάνουν ανταγωνιστικούς αλλά όχι ξεβράκωτους, θα δώσουμε κίνητρα στις σωστές παραγωγικές επενδύσεις, και θα αφήσουμε πίσω μας ένα έργο που θα το χαίρονται και τα παιδιά μας.

Αυτά σκεφτόμουν το πρωί πριν ξυπνήσω.


----------



## crystal (Jun 18, 2012)

Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι μ' αυτήν την εξέλιξη, τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο "απλά" και γραμμικά: ο Σύριζα θα μείνει αντιπολίτευση γιατί είναι ο εύκολος δρόμος, και τους επόμενους μήνες θα κατεβάζει τον κόσμο στους δρόμους όπως ανέφερε κάποιος παραπάνω, ενώ ο Σαμαράς θα καεί ακριβώς όπως κι ο ΓΑΠ - εκτός κι αν γίνει κάνα θαύμα και καταφέρει να ακολουθήσει μια σωστή πολιτική, που πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Και σε δυο χρονάκια το πολύ, Τσίπρας για πρωθυπουργός.

Έλσα και Άζι, για μένα ο Σύριζα ήταν μια τεράστια απογοήτευση τον τελευταίο μήνα. Οι κυβερνήσεις των τελευταίων δύο χρόνων έπρεπε να λάβουν διαρθρωτικά μέτρα και να ξεσκαρτάρουν τα στραβοχυμένα μας δημοσιονομικά- κι αντί γι' αυτό, αρκέστηκαν στο να κόψουν μισθούς και συντάξεις και να ισοπεδώσουν τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Κίνητρα για δημιουργία νέων επιχειρήσεων δεν είδα πουθενά, οι χυδαίοι μισθοί των καρεκλοκένταυρων πρασινοφρουρών και των γαλάζιων παιδιών που αλωνίζουν στις ΔΕΚΟ, τα ΜΜΜ, τις ΕΡΤ και τα Υπουργεία δεν περιορίστηκαν και πολύ, ενώ η αποτελεσματικότητα του Δημοσίου φαντάζει ακόμα μακρινό όνειρο. Αυτοί οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι θα ξανακάνουν κυβέρνηση τώρα, επομένως απ' αυτήν την άποψη, όπως λέει κι ο Άζι, από σήμερα να μην ακούσω κιχ - μίλησε ο σοφός λαός. Από την προοδευτική και φρέσκια αριστερά, όμως, δεν περίμενα να κάνει προεκλογικές δηλώσεις για 100.000 νέες προσλήψεις στο δημόσιο, ούτε να καλέσει στους κόλπους της το πιο-βαθύ-δεν-πατώνω-Πασόκ. Κοντολογίς: από τα μεγάλα κόμματα έχω μάθει να περιμένω μόνο χυδαιότητα και κωλοτούμπες, και δεν με σοκάρει τίποτα πια. Από την αριστερά όμως δεν το περίμενα. Κι ως γνωστόν, όταν σε απογοητεύει κάποιος από τον οποίο περιμένεις πολλά, σε πονάει περισσότερο.

έντιτ: Καλημέρες κι από μένα! :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Λίγο πολύ τα βασικά τα είπατε, αλλά θα κάνω μια ανακεφαλαίωση:
Αζιμούθιε, μου κάνει εντύπωση που πιστεύεις ότι η Ελλάδα έχει ακόμα δυνατότητες για μπλόφες και εκβιασμούς. Αυτά κολλάνε στη βράση, όχι δυο χρόνια αργότερα. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι ότι όταν (λόγω Γαλλίας και Ισπανίας κι όχι χάρη στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή τη ΝΔ), θα αρχίσουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις για να χαλαρώσει η πίεση, θα έχουμε κάποιον γερό διαπραγματευτή που θα καταφέρει να πετύχει τα μέγιστα για την Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς, τέτοιους δεν έχουμε πολλούς, ούτε δεξιά, ούτε αριστερά, οπότε απλώς απαισιοδοξία. Επιπλέον, εγώ δεν θεωρώ τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ νεοτερισμό, όπως εσύ. Μπορεί να μην έχουν κυβερνήσει ποτέ, αλλά είναι αρκετά δραστήριο κόμμα στην πολιτική ζωή της χώρας, οπότε δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι φρέσκο αίμα. Μέχρι κι ο αρχηγός του μου θυμίζει παλιό πολιτικό σε νεανική συσκευασία. Βεβαίως ένα μεγάλο λάθος που έκαναν στη ΝΔ ήταν ότι κατέβασαν υποψήφιους τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους ή τα παιδιά τους και τα εγγόνια τους, δηλαδή δεν έπιασαν τον παλμό ανθρώπων σαν εσένα, που θέλατε νέα πρόσωπα (και δεν είναι το μόνο τους λάθος, βέβαια). Βεβαίως κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο κόμμα με πειθαρχημένα μέλη και στην Ελλάδα όλα τα κόμματα πλην του ΚΚΕ είναι αναρχικά.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι είσαστε τόσοι πολλοί όσοι δηλώνετε απογοητευμένοι αριστεροί. Δηλαδή τι περιμένατε; Να είναι εύκολη η μετάβαση από τη θέση του εκ του ασφαλούς γενικού επικριτή στην πρώτη γραμμή; Αν πιστεύατε ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι κακοί και μόνο οι αριστεροί είναι με το σταυρό στο χέρι, καλή ανάρρωση από την πλύση εγκεφάλου. 

Νίκελ, ωραία η πρόταση σου για τα οικονομικά και την ανάπτυξη, αλλά εξωπραγματικά. Όλοι θέλουμε να κάνει η κυβέρνηση το σωστό, αλλά διαφωνούμε στο τι είναι το σωστό. Η ανάπτυξη είναι ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα αλλά θέλει πολλή δουλειά και φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχουμε πολιτικούς ικανούς για να στρώσει η χώρα. Όμως δεν έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές. Η ανάπτυξη είναι προτεραιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, ωραία η πρόταση σου για τα οικονομικά και την ανάπτυξη, αλλά εξωπραγματικά. Όλοι θέλουμε να κάνει η κυβέρνηση το σωστό, αλλά διαφωνούμε στο τι είναι το σωστό. Η ανάπτυξη είναι ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα αλλά θέλει πολλή δουλειά και φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχουμε πολιτικούς ικανούς για να στρώσει η χώρα. Όμως δεν έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές. Η ανάπτυξη είναι προτεραιότητα.



Εγώ για τη συμμετοχή έριξα ιδέα, όχι για την ανάπτυξη. Και ο μόνος υπαινιγμός σε σχέση με την ανάπτυξη εννοούσε ότι φορολογείς τις επιχειρήσεις με βάση τους διεθνείς συσχετισμούς και το είδος των επενδύσεων που επιδιώκεις, όχι με βάση κάποιο μαρξιστικό εγχειρίδιο.

Για το φορολογικό η σκέψη είναι: γκελ μπουρντά, φιλαράκια, να δούμε πώς μπορείτε να δουλέψετε _ένα_ σχέδιο (όχι σαράντα ένα που θέλει μια κυβέρνηση) και να δούμε μετά τι κάνετε και με την καίρια φάση της _εφαρμογής_, το χαράκωμα όπου έχουμε θρηνήσει τόσα και τόσα νεόκοπα πλάνα. Άμα τα καταφέρετε, θα πει και ο κόσμος «γιά κοίτα τα νεούδια» από τη μια, θα πάψουν και οι δεξιόφρονες να σας βλέπουν σαν μπαμπούλες.

Άντε, καιρός να ξαναξυπνήσω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα συστήματα διακυβέρνησης είναι τόσο χαοτικά και πολύπλοκα, ώστε είναι δύσκολο για τον πολίτη να τα κατανοεί σε βάθος και έτσι, αναγκαστικά, χρειάζεται τη μεσολάβηση ανθρώπων τους οποίους εμπιστεύεται για να του δώσουν το ρεζουμέ. Εδώ μπαίνουν τα νέα, φρέσκα, αδοκίμαστα πρόσωπα. Ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει (από τα αποτελέσματα) ότι κάτι έχει πάει στραβά, δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί (και επειδή, όπως γνωρίζουμε, ο ίδιος ο κόσμος κλείνει εξ αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων τα αυτιά τους στις Κασσάνδρες) και στρέφεται αλλού να ακούσει ένα νέο αφήγημα, μια νέα εξήγηση.

Ότι υπάρχουν πολλές στρεβλές αντιλήψεις, και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, είναι αυταπόδεικτο. Ας πούμε, στο πιο πάνω κείμενο της SBE καταγράφονται δύο από αυτές τις κλασικές στρεβλώσεις:

Η πρώτη, ότι θα μπορούσαμε να διαπραγματευτούμε καλύτερα (μέσω εκβιασμών) πριν από δυο χρόνια, ενάμιση χρόνο, έξι μήνες και δύο βδομάδες κ.λπ. Μια βασική αρχή για να διαπραγματευτείς είναι να υπάρχει συμφωνημένο διακύβευμα. Αν θέλεις να το διαπραγματευτείς στα ευρωπαϊκά πλαίσια, και μέσω εκβιασμού μάλιστα, αυτή η γνώση πρέπει να έχει γίνει κτήμα όχι μόνο των ελίτ, αλλά και των κυβερνήσεων, των εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων και των λαών 27 χωρών. Βάλε κάτω πόσοι ειδικοί μηχανισμοί δημιουργήθηκαν στην Ευρώπη τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, πόσες συμβάσεις και ειδικές συνθήκες φτιάχτηκαν και πετάχτηκαν, ανεφάρμοστες, σαν κουρελόχαρτα, πες μου αν με όλα αυτά η Ευρώπη είναι ασφαλέστερη ή όχι, και ξανασκέψου ποιες δυνατότητες είχε πραγματικά η Ελλάδα. Εμένα, αυτά τα περί ριζικά διαφορετικών διαπραγματεύσεων (προφανώς υπάρχουν εδώ κι εκεί πράγματα που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν γίνει καλύτερα, από εμάς και από τους δανειστές) μου δείχνει απλώς ότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτό που συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει ξαναγίνει ποτέ και πουθενά στον κόσμο. Δεν υπάρχει γνώση, δεν υπάρχει πείρα. Όλοι πηγαίνουν στα ψαχτά.

Το δεύτερο, που φαίνεται να πιστεύει πολύς κόσμος, είναι οι περίφημες οργανωτικές δυνατότητες του ΚΚΕ. Το ΚΚΕ έμεινε με τους μισούς βουλευτές σε αυτές τις εκλογές και, στις επόμενες, αν δεν φροντίσει να συνειδητοποιήσει πού, και κυρίως, πότε ζει, θα παλεύει για το 3%. Πριν βρεθεί ο πρόθυμος που θα με κατηγορήσει για αντικομμουνισμό, ας δει απλώς τις χτεσινές δηλώσεις της ΓΓ της ΚΕ, μόλις ψήφισε, και την απορία της για έναν κόσμο που, απλώς, δεν τον καταλαβαίνει:

http://www.ert.gr/webtv/index.php/component/k2/item/5265-Pshfise-h-G-G-K-E-KKE-Aleka-Paparhga-17-06-2012.html


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την Κρύσταλ για απογοήτευση από την αριστερά. Δεν ήταν η βέλτιστη λύση αλλά ήτο μια κάποια λύσις... σε αντίθεση με αυτό που έγινε τώρα. 

Υπάρχουν δυνατότητες, SBE, όταν υπάρχει οργάνωση και σχέδιο. Ο νίκελ είπε κάτι για ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και φορολογικό. Όταν το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να στοχοποιείς κάποια "ευπαθή" κοινωνική ομάδα και να κόβεις μισθούς και συντάξεις, τότε αυτό δεν είναι λύση αλλά ανυπαρξία λύσης. Και φοβάμαι πως αυτό θα συνεχιστεί. Τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι είχαν ένα συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που αν το εφάρμοζαν θα γινόταν αυτό που οι άλλοι δύο δεν τολμούσαν να κάνουν τόσα χρόνια. Λίγο χτύπημα εκεί που πρέπει, λίγο ελάφρυνση του νοικοκυριού, λίγη περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη. 

Δεν είναι η ηλικία του προσώπου που κάνει τη διαφορά αλλά κάποιες θέσεις και η εν γένει πολιτική. Οπότε σε αυτό που λες δεν συμφωνώ. Αν η ΝΔ άλλαζε πολιτική και ήταν όλα τα μέλη της 100 ετών θα την ψήφιζα κι εγώ. Τα νέα στελέχη βοηθούν βέβαια πάντοτε. 

Και ναι δεν είναι νέο κόμμα, τέτοιο είναι η ΔΗΜΑΡ, που καλύτερα να μην πω τίποτα γι' αυτή και τον ρόλο της. Μίλησα για άφθαρτο από την εξουσία, όχι για νεοϊδρυθέν. 

Και στο κάτω κάτω, ρε παιδί μου, ακόμα και να μ' αρέσει ένα εστιατόριο και να πηγαίνω συνέχεια, μόλις ανοίξει ένα καινούριο θα πάω έστω μια φορά. Έτσι για δοκιμή. Και σοβαρά τώρα, με αυτό το απλοϊκό παράδειγμα, θέλω να καταδείξω ότι μια κοινωνία που έχει δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και έχει απογοητευθεί δεν θα έχανε τίποτα να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο. 

Το μόνο σενάριο που θέλω εγώ τώρα, επειδή είμαι και λίγο κακούλης είναι να μας βάλει ο Σαμαράς στη δραχμή για να μπορούμε άνετα να του πετάμε τα CD με τη διαφήμιση με το σχολείο στο κεφάλι. Και την Ελλάδα, κύριε; Ποιος την έβαλε στη δραχμή; Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Και σοβαρά τώρα, με αυτό το απλοϊκό παράδειγμα, θέλω να καταδείξω ότι μια κοινωνία που έχει δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και έχει απογοητευθεί δεν θα έχανε τίποτα να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο.


Πώς είμαστε σίγουροι η κοινωνία δεν θα έχανε τίποτα άλλο; 

Θα διαφωνήσω επίσης ότι η ΔΗΜΑΡ είναι νέο κόμμα, γιατί κι αυτή στις περασμένες εκλογές ήταν κομμάτι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Άφθαρτη από την εξουσία είναι, όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως, επειδή πιστεύω πως όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος, νομίζω πως ο Τσίπρας ξέρει καλύτερα από τον καθένα ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ χρειάζεται μια βαθιά ανάσα για να ανάψει το φως και να οργανωθεί. Ας πούμε, να μην εκτίθεται έτσι από τους παλαιοπασόκους που έβγαλε βουλευτές.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Παλ, τι θα έχανε ακριβώς που δεν το έχουμε χάσει; Θα έμπαιναν φόροι, ε, ε; Θα κόβονταν μισθοί, ε, ε; Δεν θα είχαμε κοινωνικό κράτος, ε, ε; Θα ήμασταν υπόδουλοι στους έξω, ε, ε; Θα πλήρωναν τα εγγόνια μας χρέος, ε, ε; Δεν θα βρίσκαμε δουλειές, ε, ε; Θα είχαμε 1,5 εκατομμύριο ανέργους, ε, ε; Θα έρχονταν τα ελοχίμ και τα νεφελίμ; Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι θα έμπαινε ο Τσίπρας στα σπίτια μας να μας παίρνει τα χρυσαφικά; χοχοχο Έλεος! 

Και ναι, με χαλάνε κι εμένα οι παλαιοπασόκοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Άζι, δεν έχεις δίκιο ότι η κοινωνία μας δεν έχει τίποτε να χάσει *πια*. Πρόσεξε: *η κοινωνία*, στο σύνολό της. Ευτυχώς, ακόμη έχουμε πολλά να σώσουμε και πολλά να ξαναφέρουμε, βελτιωμένα. Απλώς δεν πρόκειται αυτό να γίνει με δανεικά (αλλά ούτε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ βέβαια μίλησε για δανεικά).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> δεν θα έχανε τίποτα να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο.


Δυστυχώς, κι εγώ στο ίδιο καθοριστικό σημείο θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ. 
Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι πολύς κόσμος, απογοητευμένος, αποφάσισε να ψηφίσει τον Σύριζα χωρίς να πολυκοιτάζει το πρόγραμμα.
Ωστόσο, κόσμος που θα ήθελε να δώσει την ευκαιρία στη φρεσκάδα που απέπνεε ο Σύριζα και ιδίως οι καλές στιγμές του αρχηγού του, φοβήθηκαν το σενάριο καταγγελία > ακύρωση (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η ορολογία άλλαξε στη διαδρομή), αλλά και το απροσδιόριστο Plan B. Ζητούσε ο Σύριζα από τους ψηφοφόρους, σε περίπτωση που τα στύλωναν οι δανειστές μας, να τον εμπιστευτούν τυφλά. Εκεί κάποιοι θεώρησαν ότι μπορεί να έχαναν...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Παλ, τι θα έχανε ακριβώς που δεν το έχουμε χάσει; Θα έμπαιναν φόροι, ε, ε; Θα κόβονταν μισθοί, ε, ε; Δεν θα είχαμε κοινωνικό κράτος, ε, ε; Θα ήμασταν υπόδουλοι στους έξω, ε, ε; Θα πλήρωναν τα εγγόνια μας χρέος, ε, ε; Δεν θα βρίσκαμε δουλειές, ε, ε; Θα είχαμε 1,5 εκατομμύριο ανέργους, ε, ε; Θα έρχονταν τα ελοχίμ και τα νεφελίμ; Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι θα έμπαινε ο Τσίπρας στα σπίτια μας να μας παίρνει τα χρυσαφικά; χοχοχο Έλεος!


Δεν πιστεύω σε ελοχίμ και νεφελίμ. Για να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα, ωστόσο, γνωρίζω από εμπειρία δικού μου ανθρώπου ότι μέχρι τώρα παρέχονταν φάρμακα στους καρκινοπαθείς από τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία, ενώ με την καθυστέρηση της εκταμίευσης του τελευταίου δανείου, όχι. Και η καθυστέρηση, εκβιαστική αν θέλεις, ωστόσο καθυστέρηση, αποδίδεται αποκλειστικά στην πολιτική αστάθεια της χώρας. Που, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, μπορεί να οδηγήσει τόσο στην έξοδο από το ευρώ, όσο και στην πτώχευση. Δεν θα έπρεπε να με νοιάζει για τους καρκινοπαθείς βέβαια, γιατί ο δικός μου άνθρωπος πέθανε πια, αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά ανησυχώ μήπως βρεθεί κανείς στη δική μου θέση χωρίς πρόσβαση στις έστω και στραβοχυμένες υποδομές υγείας που έχουμε. 

Δεν θα υπήρχε βέβαια ζήτημα εκβιασμού, αν δεν βρισκόμασταν σε τόσο μειονεκτική θέση. Όταν όμως είσαι σε μειονεκτική θέση, είναι καλό να προσπαθείς να βγεις από αυτήν, και όχι να προσπαθείς να αντεκβιάσεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι έπιασε καλά η μαύρη προπαγάνδα ότι ο Τσίπρας θα τα έκανε όλα αυτά συν ότι θα άφηνε τους καρκινοπαθείς να πεθάνουν. Ενώ τώρα θα κολυμπάμε στα φάρμακα... Μάλιστα! 

Μακάρι να έχω άδικο πάντως! Το εύχομαι ειλικρινά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Τι θα πει "υπόδουλοι" στους έξω; Όταν δανείζεσαι λεφτά, είσαι εξαρτημένος από τους δανειστές σου. Ειδικά όταν τους έχεις ανάγκη για να εξακολουθούν να σε δανείζουν. Όπως είναι εξαρτημένος π.χ. ο γαμπρός από τον πεθερό, όταν ο πεθερός τον συντηρεί. Εκτός αν φανταστούμε τον γαμπρό να απειλεί τον πεθερό ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει και θ' αφήσει χήρα την κόρη του.

Ας προσέχαμε να μη δανειζόμαστε, αφού είμαστε τόσο περήφανος λαός.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Άλλο να χρωστάς όπως ΟΛΕΣ οι χώρες του κόσμου και άλλο να τα ξεπουλάς όλα σκύβοντας για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί. Έχει μια διαφορούλα, ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Άλλο να χρωστάς όπως ΟΛΕΣ οι χώρες του κόσμου και άλλο να τα ξεπουλάς όλα σκύβοντας για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί. Έχει μια διαφορούλα, ε;


Δεν χρωστάμε όπως ΟΛΕΣ οι χώρες του κόσμου. Χρωστάμε πολύ περισσότερα από άλλες χώρες. Και το χειρότερο έχουμε πρωτογενές έλλειμμα, αντί για πλεόνασμα. Και δεν "σκύβουμε για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί". Πρέπει να αλλάξουμε επειγόντως τα κακώς κείμενα της ελληνικής οικονομίας, για να μπορέσουμε να γίνουμε κάποτε μια χώρα που δεν έχει ανάγκη κανέναν. Έχω την υποψία ότι με τόση "μαύρη προπαγάνδα" που γίνεται κατά του μνημονίου, δεν το έχεις διαβάσει. Ρίξ' του μια ματιά και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν διαφωνείς σε κάτι εκτός από τις απολύσεις των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Προτείνω, αν θέλετε να κάνουμε συζήτηση από την οποία θα κερδίσουμε γνώση και όχι συζήτηση για να εκτονωθούμε απλώς, να την κάνουμε πιο αργά, όχι σε ρυθμούς πολυβόλου, με πολλή περίσκεψη, χωρίς να επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ευκολίες που μαζέψαμε αποδώ κι αποκεί. Προπαγάνδα και βολικά ψέματα έχουν πει όλοι. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο, λοιπόν, άρα δεν προσφέρεται για πινγκ πονγκ. Ας μη θυμίζουμε τα συνηθισμένα σχόλια των μπλογκ, που τα βαριέμαι αφόρητα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2012)

Το έχω διαβάσει πολύ καλά, Άλεξ, και συμφωνώ σε πολλά σημεία του, όπως οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στο Δημόσιο, που έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει εδώ και χρόνια από ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ (αλήθεια τι μας κάνει να πιστεύουμε ότι θα τις κάνουν τώρα;))

Αλλά ακούω και αυτούς που λένε πως δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν, πως δεν έχουν να φάνε, πως δεν έχουν δουλειά. Με άλλα λόγια, ζω στην πραγματικότητα και κοιτάζω πού πάνε τα λεφτά του κόσμου και ποιοι την πληρώνουν πάντα. Και έχω υποστεί κι εγώ πολλές συνέπειες των αφειδών παραχωρήσεων των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων στη ζωή μου και στην καριέρα μου. 

Τέλος πάντων. Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Προφανώς όπως και στην κοινωνία, έτσι και εδώ ξεκινάμε από διαφορετική οικονομική κατάσταση και ίσως κοινωνική θέση ή καταβολές που μας κάνουν να θεωρούμε τα πράγματα εντελώς διαφορετικά. 

Απλώς το μόνο που με εκνευρίζει, το λέω και σταματώ, είναι ότι ενώ έχουμε δει ακριβώς τι μπορούν να κάνουν και τι έχουν κάνει τα δύο κόμματα, συνεχίζουμε να τα ψηφίζουμε και να τα θέλουμε, θεωρώντας ότι οι "άλλοι" θα έκαναν τα μύρια όσα, ενώ ήδη μας τα έχουν κάνει οι "δικοί μας". 

Καλή συνέχεια στη ζωή μας!


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2012)

Δύο γλωσσικά σχόλια με πολιτικές προεκτάσεις. 



nickel said:


> Μόνο μια *οικουμενική* κυβέρνηση τετραετίας, με σοβαρούς, συνετούς, συνδιαλλακτικούς, ικανούς εκπροσώπους *όσο γίνεται περισσότερων* κομμάτων (που θα δεσμευτούν ότι δεν θα αρχίσουν τους εκβιασμούς, τους βεντετισμούς και τους καρατζαφερισμούς) αλλά και με εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς που έχουν κύρος στη διεθνή κοινότητα, ανθρώπους ικανούς να πείσουν μέσα και έξω, να συστήσουν ένα κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο με τους Έλληνες και μια καλή διακρατική συμφωνία με τους εταίρους μας, μόνο ένα τέτοιο σχήμα μπορεί να ανακόψει την τραγική πορεία της χώρας.


Τέκνικλυ, που λεν στο χωριό μου, το δεύτερο έντονο χωρίο σημαίνει πως η κυβέρνηση αυτή δεν είναι οικουμενική, αλλά ευρείας συνεργασίας. Δεν πρόκειται για σχολαστικισμό. Οικουμενική σημαίνει όλοι μέσα, δηλαδή και ΚΚΕ και Χρυσή Αυγή. Οικουμενική σημαίνει επίσης «διασφαλίζουμε πως θα είναι όλοι μέσα, ώστε να μην έχει κανείς το δικαίωμα να γκρινιάξει, επειδή όλοι θα έχουν βουτήξει το δάχτυλό τους στο βάζο με το μέλι». Ακούγεται σκληρό, αλλά έχουμε ιστορικά προηγούμενα. Το σενάριο κυβέρνησης ευρείας συνεργασίας, αντιθέτως, δεν μου φαίνεται a priori αρνητικό, ιδίως στη συγκυρία αυτή, επειδή θα έδινε πολιτικό χρόνο σε κόμματα τα οποία τον χρειάζονταν, για διαφορετικούς λόγους. Απλώς μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση προϋποθέτει ριζική υπέρβαση των μικροκομματικών επιδιώξεων. Στην προεκλογική περίοδο πριν από τις εκλογές του Μαΐου, αλλά και στη διαδικασία των διερευνητικών που ακολούθησε, είδαμε το ακριβώς αντίθετο: άλλος λιγότερο, άλλος περισσότερο, τορπίλισε ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο, σχεδόν περισσότερο απ' όσο χρειαζόταν ώστε να μην επιτευχθεί ο υποτιθέμενος στόχος. 

Δεν είναι όμως πανάκεια μια κυβέρνηση ευρείας συνεργασίας. Όσο ενδιαφέρουσα για τα πολιτικά μας ήθη θα ήταν μια διαδικασία υποχρεωτικής συνεννόησης, άλλο τόσο χρήσιμη θα μπορούσε να αποβεί και η ύπαρξη μιας αντιπολίτευσης που δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τον εαυτό της _μόνο _ως δυνάμει κυβέρνηση. Και ακόμη πιο χρήσιμος θα μπορούσε να αποβεί ο μεγαλύτερος διαχωρισμός νομοθετικής και εκτελεστικής εξουσίας και ο πιο ουσιαστικός έλεγχος της πρώτης στις πράξεις της δεύτερης. Θέλουμε τόση δουλειά που ίσως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά του διαφωτισμού. 



Alexandra said:


> Έχω την υποψία ότι με τόση "μαύρη προπαγάνδα" που γίνεται κατά του μνημονίου, δεν το έχεις διαβάσει. Ρίξ' του μια ματιά και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν διαφωνείς σε κάτι εκτός από τις απολύσεις των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.


Νομίζω πως ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους παρανοήσεων σε όλες τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις της διετίας οφείλεται στην αμφισημία του όρου μνημόνιο. Θα έπρεπε να είναι προφανές πως όσοι τάσσονται κατά «του μνημονίου» στρέφονται κατά του συνδυασμού του μνημονίου με τη δανειακή σύμβαση. Με αυτήν την έννοια, όση «μαύρη προπαγάνδα» γίνεται κατά του «μνημονίου», άλλη τόση γίνεται και υπέρ του «μνημονίου». Ο όρος μνημόνιο όμως, αν έχω δίκιο για την εννοιολογική χροιά που έχει πλέον ο όρος, δεν υποδηλώνει προφανώς μόνο, π.χ., την επιτάχυνση της δικαιοσύνης και το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, ούτε τα άλλα μέτρα που η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων μπορεί και να τα βλέπει θετικά. «Μνημόνιο», με την ευρεία έννοια, σημαίνει επίσης κατά απόλυτη προτεραιότητα εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους, εσωτερική υποτίμηση σε βαθμό μεγάλης ύφεσης, κι ένα ιδιότυπο κούρεμα που υπέστη το χρέος (προς όφελος ποιων είναι μια μεγάλη συζήτηση). Εγώ λοιπόν λέω πως όσο επιπόλαια μοιάζει σε κάποιους η καταδίκη μεταρρυθμίσεων που θεωρούνται από πολλούς αναγκαίες, άλλο τόσο επιφανειακή μοιάζει σε κάποιους άλλους η υπεράσπιση ενός κειμένου που αποτελεί τμήμα μόνο ενός δεσμευτικού πακέτου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δύο γλωσσικά σχόλια με πολιτικές προεκτάσεις.


+1 (στην κεντρική ιδέα και στις λεπτομέρειες και σε όλο το περιεχόμενο).

Επομένως: χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως γλωσσάρι ορολογίας. Πολυκομματικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Να σταθώ στο σημείο που έγινε αναφορά σε μένα από τον δόχτορα που λέει ότι σ'αυτά που λέω υπάρχει στρέβλωση και να πω ότι υπάρχει παρεξήγηση του όρου διαπραγμάτευση. Η διαπραγμάτευση δεν είναι ούτε εκβιασμός (αν και μπορείς πάντα να εκμεταλλευτείς τις αδυναμίες της άλλης πλευράς), ούτε αναζήτηση νίκης επί του αντιπάλου. Αυτά τα λένε μόνο όσοι δεν ξέρουν από διαπραγματεύσεις. _Διαπραγμάτευση είναι η συνεννόηση για συμφωνία που ικανοποιεί *όλες* τις πλευρές._

Για τους γνωστούς λόγους, πιστεύω ότι τέτοια διαπραγμάτευση αν μπορούσε να γίνει έπρεπε να είχε γίνει στην αρχή της κρίσης. Όχι για να τη βγάλουμε καθαρή, ούτε για να πιάσουμε κορόιδα τους Ευρωπαίους και να μας ξεχρεώσουν αλλά για να φτιάξουμε 
α. ένα _βιώσιμο_ και _ρεαλιστικό_ πρόγραμμα μεταρρυθμίσεων 
β. να δεσμευτούν οι άλλοι ότι θα βοηθήσουν με διάφορους τρόπους 
γ. να αποφευχθούν όλα τα στραβά που βλέπουμε σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια κλπ.

1. Τότε είχαμε ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα ότι ήταν ακόμα πολύ ανακατεμένες οι οικονομίες τη Ευρωζώνης και μια έξοδός μας άτσαλη από το ευρώ θα ήταν μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
2. Είχαμε επίσης το διαπραγματευτικό μειονέκτημα ότι δεν υπήρχε προηγούμενο και ο κάθε μαθητευόμενος μάγος θα πειραματιζόταν στου κασιδιάρη το κεφάλι. 
3. Όσο για τα λάθη, αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα σε κάθε διαπραγμάτευση. 

FFW δύο χρόνια, κι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ λέει ότι όλο μπλοφάρουν και μπορεί να τους εκβιάσει. Έλα όμως που το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην μπλοφάρουν γιατί δεν ισχύει πλέον το 1 και το 2. Κατά την άποψή μου, που διαφωνώ ότι αποτελεί στρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας, το ότι δεν έχουμε πλέον το πλεονέκτημα 1 είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Αλλά δε μιλάμε βέβαια για την ίδια διαπραγμάτευση. 

Αυτά περί διαπραγματεύσεων για την ώρα. 
Για τα γλωσσικά συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Δεν έχω διαβάσει το μνημόνιο γιατί ήμουνα στο κομμωτήριο όταν κυκλοφόρησε :huh:, αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί έχουμε να κάνουμε:
α. μεταρρυθμίσεις που οι εκπρόσωποί μας στην ΕΕ διαπραγματεύθηκαν, συμφώνησαν και δέχτηκαν εδώ και χρόνια ίσως, αλλά ακόμα εκκρεμούν
β. μέτρα λιτότητας και/ ή ανάπτυξης
γ. διάφορα άλλα που συμφωνήθηκαν πιο πρόσφατα

Δυστυχώς, επειδή προσπαθήσαμε να τα κάνουμε όλα μαζί και τσαπατσούλικα, έχουν μπερδευτεί όλα με αποτέλεσμα μεγαλύτερη σύγχυση.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως: χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως γλωσσάρι ορολογίας. Πολυκομματικό.



Δεν αναλαμβάνω ρόλο συντάκτη πάντως: ξαναδιαβάζω το σχόλιό μου και βουρλίζομαι με τα αλλεπάλληλα λάθη που έκανα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

@pidyo, έχεις πολύ δίκιο, και για το μνημόνιο (θα βρούμε την ευκαιρία να το συζητήσουμε) και για τον όρο «οικουμενική», που μπήκε εδώ επειδή σκεφτόμουν τις … κονκάρδες και ήθελα μία λέξη που να λέει πολλά. 


@Άζι, με στεναχωρεί πολύ, και όχι μόνο εμένα, υποθέτω, ότι αποδίδεις τις διαφορές της οπτικής μας ή της ανάλυσής μας σε διαφορετική οικονομική ή κοινωνική κατάσταση. Δεν ισχύει αυτό και είναι ίσως και λίγο προσβλητικό να τα τοποθετείς έτσι τα πράγματα γιατί υπονοεί ότι όλοι κάνουμε τις πολιτικές μας επιλογές με κριτήρια αυστηρά ατομικά και κοντόθωρα. Είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δεν ψήφισαν Σύριζα παρά την πολύ δυσχερή θέση τους, επειδή το έβαλαν κάτω, το ανέλυσαν και κατέληξαν ότι ήταν πολύ πιθανό να έχουμε κάποιο ατύχημα που θα το πληρώναμε ακριβά. Το 1981 πολλοί ψηφίσαμε ΠΑΣΟΚ με τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν επρόκειτο να μας βγάλει από την ΕΟΚ όπως έλεγε. Αν ωστόσο μας έβγαζε, θα το κόβαμε το χέρι μας, κυριολεκτικά. Σήμερα, δεν ήμασταν διατεθειμένοι να ρισκάρουμε τη μονομερή καταγγελία μιας ευρωπαϊκής σύμβασης. Οι προβολές που μπορούσε να κάνει όποιος είχε τη διάθεση να δει παρακάτω περιλάμβαναν πολλά σενάρια υψηλού κινδύνου. Δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι ψήφισαν τον Σύριζα για την αποφασιστικότητα που έδειξε σ’ αυτό το θέμα, και πόσοι δεν τον ψήφισαν γιατί δεν ήθελαν να ρισκάρουν κάποια σενάρια τρόμου. 

Πόσοι σοσιαλοδημοκράτες είναι άραγε ευτυχείς με το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα; Από την άλλη, στο δεδομένο περιβάλλον απαξίωσης της κεντροδεξιάς, αν ο Σύριζα είχε χειριστεί διαφορετικά κάποιες από τις αιχμές του εκλογικού του προγράμματος και κάποιες επικοινωνιακές πτυχές, το ποσοστό του μπορεί να ήταν πολύ πιο εντυπωσιακό και σήμερα να βλέπαμε άλλες εξελίξεις σε επίπεδο τριπλού win (Ευρώπη – Σύριζα – πολίτες). Προεκλογικά ο Σύριζα μας άφησε όλους να σκεφτούμε ότι δεν αποκλειόταν το ενδεχόμενο τριπλού lose. Δεν φταίνε για όλα οι ψηφοφόροι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Απλώς το μόνο που με εκνευρίζει, το λέω και σταματώ, είναι ότι ενώ έχουμε δει ακριβώς τι μπορούν να κάνουν και τι έχουν κάνει τα δύο κόμματα, συνεχίζουμε να τα ψηφίζουμε και να τα θέλουμε...


Είναι ανακριβές το συμπέρασμα ότι όποιος δεν ψήφισε Σύριζα ψήφισε τα δύο μεγάλα παλιά κόμματα, σωστά; Εγώ π.χ. ψήφισα ένα κόμμα που δεν μπήκε στη Βουλή. 

Άρα δεν μιλάω υπό το πρίσμα του ψηφοφόρου της ΝΔ ή του Πασόκ, αλλά του προβληματισμού που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Nickel. Η ρητορική των ηγετικών μελών του Σύριζα τρόμαξε πολύ κόσμο που κανονικά μπορούσε να τους ψηφίσει. Από τη μια σκεφτόσουν ότι σαν τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου δεν είχαν σκοπό να πραγματοποιήσουν αυτές τις απειλές, αλλά από την άλλη έλεγες, "Κι αν;" 

Άσε πια το θέμα της πολυφωνίας των μελών τους, που τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες είχε αρχίσει να θυμίζει φαρσοκωμωδία: Όταν ο αξιοσέβαστος παππούς είπε ότι θα φορολογήσει με (πρόσθετα) 100 ευρώ τον μήνα τα (τεράστια) εισοδήματα των 20.000 ευρώ ετησίως, η σκέψη μου ήταν: "Ποια 20.000 ευρώ; Τα πραγματικά; Ή εκείνα που παρουσιάζουν κάποιοι φοροφυγάδες των 500.000 ευρώ;" Και μετά πήγαν να το διορθώσουν και να πουν δήθεν ότι μιλούσαν για 20.000 ευρώ τον μήνα -- λες και τα φορολογητέα εισοδήματα μετριούνται ποτέ με τον μήνα. Ακόμα και μια τέτοια γκάφα πάγωσε πολλούς σχετικά με τη σοβαρότητα του Σύριζα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2012)

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στην Καθημερινή, που δείχνει τι έκανε πολλούς από μας να φοβηθούμε τη ρητορική του Σύριζα:

Του ΑΛΕΞΙΟΥ ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΗ
Ανοιξε ο δρόμος για μία νέα διακυβέρνηση της χώρας με βασικό σύνθημα την επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του Μνημονίου. Στον δρόμο προς τις κάλπες δεν υπήρξε κόμμα που ήταν ουσιαστικά κατά της επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης. Η βασική διαφορά μεταξύ των λεγόμενων «μνημονιακών» και «αντιμνημονιακών» κυρίως αφορά το σθένος και το εύρος της σύγκρουσης με την Ευρώπη. Υπάρχει η αίσθηση στον ελληνικό λαό ότι ένα «αντιμνημονιακό» κόμμα θα εναντιωνόταν στην Ευρώπη και θα κέρδιζε αυτά τα οποία δεν κέρδισαν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.

Η πραγματική διαπραγμάτευση που επαγγέλλονται οι «αντιμνημονιακοί» δυστυχώς βασίζεται σε πολύ σαθρά θεμέλια: την αίσθηση ότι η Ευρώπη κερδίζει σε βάρος της Ελλάδας και ότι ήρθε η ώρα να αντιστραφούν οι όροι. Υπάρχει έντονη η πεποίθηση ότι το κέρδος της Ευρώπης είναι απώλεια της Ελλάδας και το κέρδος της Ελλάδας είναι απώλεια της Ευρώπης. Με άλλα λόγια, Ευρώπη και Ελλάδα είναι ευθέως αντίπαλοι. Αυτές οι καταστάσεις στο πλαίσιο της θεωρίας των παιγνίων ονομάζονται παίγνια μηδενικού αθροίσματος. Η θεωρία των παιγνίων έχει μάλιστα να προτείνει λύση: τη βελτιστοποίηση του χειρότερου σεναρίου, δηλαδή την ελαχιστοποίηση της ζημιάς που απορρέει από το χειρότερο σενάριο.

Ενα από τα χειρότερα σενάρια που διαφαίνονται είναι η έξοδος της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ, σενάριο το οποίο επεξεργάζονται οι «αντιμνημονιακοί» και υπολογίζουν τις συνέπειές του. Σκοπός τους είναι να ελαχιστοποιήσουν τις συνέπειες αυτού του κακού σεναρίου ή να αποφύγουν αυτό το κακό σενάριο. Αντίστοιχα προσπαθούν να δείξουν στην Ευρώπη ότι αυτό το σενάριο δεν ελαχιστοποιεί τις πιθανές ζημίες της Ευρώπης και άρα δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει λύση στο πρόβλημα των δύο πλευρών. Συχνά βέβαια εμφανίζονται και φωνές που παρουσιάζουν την έξοδο της Ελλάδας ως το καλύτερο «κακό σενάριο» που υπάρχει.

*Δυστυχώς, οι «αντιμνημονιακοί», με αυτή τους τη λογική έχουν μείνει περίπου στη δεκαετία του 1950, όταν η ανάλυση αφορούσε διαπραγματευτές-αντιπάλους. Ευτυχώς για τους υπολοίπους, η επιστήμη των διαπραγματεύσεων συνέχισε να εξελίσσεται μέχρι το 2012. Εχει πια διαπιστωθεί ότι η πλειοψηφία των καταστάσεων διαπραγμάτευσης δεν είναι παίγνια μηδενικού αθροίσματος αλλά καταστάσεις με προοπτικές αμοιβαίων ωφελειών. Μάλιστα, βασικό εμπόδιο στη διερεύνηση αυτών των αμοιβαίων ωφελειών είναι η «ψευδαίσθηση της σταθερής πίτας», η ψευδαίσθηση δηλαδή ότι οι απώλειες της Ελλάδας είναι κέρδος της Ευρώπης, όπως και το αντίθετο.*

Ολοι οι ειδικοί στον χώρο των διαπραγματεύσεων πια προτρέπουν στη διερεύνηση αμοιβαίων κερδών, προτροπή που παραπέμπει στην αποφυγή απειλών και τελεσιγράφων. Η αντιμετώπιση της Ευρώπης ως αντιπάλου και η επιλογή της ρήξης δυστυχώς στερεί μια τέτοια δυνατότητα. Οσο μάλιστα κάποιοι πολιτικοί μας παρουσιάζουν την έξοδο της Ελλάδας ως διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί, τόσο η Ευρώπη προσαρμόζει τη στρατηγική της σε αυτό το χαρτί. Με άλλα λόγια, οι δύο πλευρές σταδιακά αντιμετωπίζουν μία συνεργατική κατάσταση ως ανταγωνιστική. Και λογικό είναι να αποδύονται σε μία προσπάθεια βελτιστοποίησης του χειρότερου σεναρίου, δηλαδή σε μία προσπάθεια να εξασφαλίσουν ότι η έξοδος της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ είναι το καλύτερο «κακό σενάριο» που μπορεί να υπάρξει.

Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν τρόποι να πείσει η Ελλάδα χωρίς απαραίτητα να γίνεται αναφορά σε απώλειες ή κέρδη. Εργαλεία πειθούς μπορεί να είναι αρχές όπως η δικαιοσύνη ή η αλληλεγγύη, έννοιες που συχνά η ελληνική και ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά χρησιμοποιούν για να πείσουν αλλήλους για το αγαθό των προθέσεών τους αλλά και για να διαχειριστούν ακραίες τάσεις εντός των εσωτερικών τειχών τους. Είναι αδιανόητο ως χώρα να αναφερόμαστε στο τι έχει να κερδίσει ή να χάσει η άλλη πλευρά, όταν μάλιστα έχουμε να χάσουμε τόσα πολλά, αντί να βασιζόμαστε σε αρχές και αξίες.

*Η εφαρμογή μιας ανταγωνιστικής προσέγγισης στη σχέση Ελλάδας-Ευρώπης, όπως αυτή προωθείται από τους λεγόμενους «αντιμνημονιακούς», είναι απαρχαιωμένη, φοβική και επικίνδυνη για τα συμφέροντα της Ελλάδας. Επιπροσθέτως, δείχνει άγνοια για βασικά στοιχεία που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει οποιοσδήποτε επαγγέλλεται ότι μπορεί να (επανα)διαπραγματευτεί. Αντιθέτως, η αντιμετώπιση της Ευρώπης ως συνεργάτιδας και η επίκληση των αρχών της δικαιοσύνης και της αλληλεγγύης κάτω από την ομπρέλα της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης έχει περισσότερες προοπτικές να βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα να ορθοποδήσει.*​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.protothema.gr/blogs/blogger/post/?aid=205208


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2012)

@Alex: λυπάμαι που το πήρες έτσι. Η λογική μου δεν είναι "Πας μη Έλλην, βάρβαρος." Η λέξη "ψηφίζουμε" στην πρότασή μου ήταν γενική, δεν αναφερόταν συγκεκριμένα σ' εσένα ή κάποιον άλλο. 

@nickel: είναι πιθανόν από τον πύργο μας ΟΛΟΙ (και εγώ μαζί) να λέμε διάφορα. Γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα στην οικονομική κατάσταση συγκεκριμένα. Εύκολα είναι τα φιλελεύθερα συμπεράσματα, εύκολα είναι και τα συντηρητικά ή όποια άλλα. Εκεί έξω όμως γίνεται ένας πόλεμος που πιθανόν δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν δεν τον ζήσουμε. (πάντα και εγώ μαζί). Σίγουρα λοιπόν υπάρχει ΚΑΙ το προσωπικό στοιχείο στις επιλογές μας. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται αλλιώς. Απόλυτα λογικό είναι. 
Επομένως δεν είπα ότι όποιος δεν ψήφισε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πλούσιος ή κοντόθωρος ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Να εξηγούμαστε για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε. 

Εν κατακλείδι, επειδή πάντα παρεξηγούνταi τα γραπτά σύμφωνα με το γνωστό: verba volant, scripta misundestoodent :), θέλω να πω ότι δεν είμαι μέλος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δεν είμαι γραμμένος, δεν είμαι "βαμμένος", δεν είμαι καν σταθερός ψηφοφόρος του, ούτε φυσικά εκπρόσωπός του. Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος, όπως όλοι, που προβληματίστηκε πάρα πολύ προτού ψηφίσει στις δύο τελευταίες εκλογές, αλλά ψήφισα με βάση μια αμυδρή ελπίδα ότι κάτι θα άλλαζε σε σχέση με το απόλυτα δοκιμασμένο και ξαναμασημένο και φυσικά αποτυχημένο.

@nickel: κι εμένα με στενοχωρούν πολλά εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν το κάνω τόσο θέμα. Και από αύριο ξαναγυρίζω στον σκοπό του φόρουμ αυτού που είναι η βοήθεια στους μεταφραστές, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στην Καθημερινή, που δείχνει τι έκανε πολλούς από μας να φοβηθούμε τη ρητορική του Σύριζα:



Χμμμ, φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Ωραία ακούγονται όλα αυτά τα win-win και τα πολιτισμένα, αλλά οι θεωρίες παιγνίων και οι μηχανικές λύσεις παραβλέπουν συχνά την πολυπλοκότητα των πραγματικών συστημάτων. Σε μια διαπραγμάτευση ανάμεσα σε έναν πωλητή και έναν αγοραστή, ο πωλητής έχει να σκεφτεί μόνο ποιο είναι το υψηλότερο τίμημα το οποίο μπορεί να πείσει τον αγοραστή να δεχτεί και ποιο το χαμηλότερο που μπορεί ο ίδιος να δεχτεί ώστε να έχει όφελος, και ο αγοραστής έχει να σκεφτεί ποιο είναι το χαμηλότερο τίμημα που μπορεί να πείσει τον πωλητή να προσφέρει και ποιο το υψηλότερο που είναι διατεθειμένος ο ίδιος να δώσει για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν. Στην περίπτωση που μας απασχολεί εδώ, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πολυπλοκότερα. Έχει ενιαία στόχευση η άλλη πλευρά; Ποια είναι αυτή; Και ποια είναι η άλλη πλευρά; Τι θα πει Ευρώπη, εν προκειμένω; Ευρώπη είναι η υπό γερμανική πρωτοκαθεδρία πολιτική Ευρώπη, Ευρώπη είναι και οι χώρες του νότου που αντιμετωπίζουν συγκρίσιμα προβλήματα, Ευρώπη είναι και η ΕΚΤ, εκπρόσωπος των τραπεζικών συμφερόντων, «Ευρώπη» είναι και το ΔΝΤ, ένας από τους τρεις πιστωτές. 

Και εμείς ποιοι είμαστε; Μπορεί να είμαστε πολιτικοί ηγέτες που θέλουμε μια απλή χαλάρωση και επιμήκυνση της ίδιας πορείας. Μπορεί να επιδιώκουμε κυρίως δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικού κόστους. Μπορεί να επιδιώκουμε απλώς προστασία του κόσμου της μισθωτής εργασίας χωρίς ξεκάθαρες απόψεις για το όλο σύστημα. Μπορεί να θέλουμε ριζική αλλαγή της νομισματικής πολιτικής της ΕΕ. Μπορεί να θέλουμε απλώς κονδύλια για «ανάπτυξη» τα οποία θα ταΐσουν έναν πελατειακό κορβανά. 

Με άλλα λόγια, ουσιαστικότερο μου φαίνεται το πολιτικό σκέλος της διαπραγμάτευσης, παρά το τεχνικό. Τι θέλουμε εμείς, για ποιον στόχο, με ποιους κινδύνους αν δεν πετύχουμε τον στόχο, και πώς είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πορευθούμε αν αποτύχει η διαπραγμάτευση; Τι ακριβώς θέλουν οι συνιστώσες της άλλης πλευράς, πόσο μακριά μπορούν να φτάσουν, πόσο διατεθειμένες είναι να αναλάβουν το κόστος μιας αποτυχίας. Οι καλοί τρόποι έπονται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Και από αύριο ξαναγυρίζω στον σκοπό του φόρουμ αυτού που είναι η βοήθεια στους μεταφραστές, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.



Καλημέρα. Πάντα. Η βοήθεια προς τους μεταφραστές γίνεται αδιαλείπτως, αφειδώς και αφιλοκερδώς. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει χώρος όπου μπορούμε να εκτονώσουμε και την πολιτική μας πλευρά με τους λιγότερους κινδύνους να γίνουμε μπίλιες (χωρίς να αποκλείονται αυτοί οι κίνδυνοι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον π2. Προεκλογικά, ακούγαμε "Ψηφίστε φιλοευρωπαϊκά και κάτι θα γίνει". Μετεκλογικά ακούμε (χωρίς να ξέρουμε για ποιο ακριβώς ακροατήριο, αλλά το ακούμε) "Να έρθει η τρόικα και βλέπουμε". Καθόλου περίεργο λοιπόν να εκπέμπουμε κι εμείς το μήνυμα "Κοιτάξτε, ακόμη δεν ορκίσαμε κυβέρνηση και αν είναι όποιος υπογράφει κάτι να αυτοκτονεί, ψάξτε εσείς για κορόιδα".

Η δημόσια, πολιτικά φορτισμένη διαπραγμάτευση σε δημοκρατικό περιβάλλον αποτελεί εντελώς ξεχωριστό (και πολύ πολύ δύσκολο) κεφάλαιο στις διαπραγματεύσεις. Θέλεις να έχεις μαζί σου τον λαό σου, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα χαρτιά σου. Και η αναζήτηση λύσεων win-win ή έστω ελάχιστης κοινής απώλειας είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολη όχι μόνο όταν υπάρχουν πολλοί παίκτες αλλά και όταν υπάρχουν θερμοκέφαλοι, προβοκάτορες ή απλώς αδαείς και ανόητοι κλπ ένθεν κακείθεν που προωθούν τις δικές τους ατζέντες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί η συζήτηση γύρισε στο νόημα των διαπραγματεύσεων γενικά και αόριστα, πάντως νομίζω ότι δεν διαφωνούμε ότι η πολιτική, όπως και όλα, είναι μια σειρά διαπραγματεύσεων στις οποίες συμμετέχουν όλες οι πλευρές. Στην Ελλάδα ιστορικά θεωρούμε ότι εμείς δεν έχουμε καμία συμμετοχή στις διαπραγματεύσεις που μας αφορούν και απλώς δεχόμαστε ό,τι μας επιβάλλουν οι άλλοι. Μάλιστα η άποψη αυτή εκφράζεται μια χαρά πιο πάνω από την Αλεξάνδρα η οποία λέει ότι άμα έχεις χρέη είσαι υποχείριο των δανειστών σου, το οποίο ξέρουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια μέχρι ένα σημείο, αλλά όχι απόλυτα (και δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσω τα παραδείγματα). 

Για να επιστρέψουμε σε αυτό που έλεγε ο Αζιμούθιος, γιατί ο κόσμος ψήφισε ΝΔ κι όχι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, μπορώ να προτείνω κι άλλες πιθανότητες: 
α. Από τη μεταπολίτευση και δώθε η ΝΔ κυβέρνησε την Ελλάδα πολύ λιγότερα χρόνια από το ΠΑΣΟΚ, με οριακή πλειοψηφία και με σκληρή αντιπολίτευση τα πιο πολλά χρόνια (αρκεί να θυμηθούμε πως οι απεργίες ξεκινούσαν με του αναλάμβανε η ΝΔ και πως σταματούσαν ως εκ θαύματος μόλις αναλάμβανε το ΠΑΣΟΚ και πως ξέραμε ότι μερικοί νόμοι δεν περνάνε με ΝΔ αλλά μόνο με ΠΑΣΟΚ). Συνεπώς στο μυαλό του ψηφοφόρου έχει αναλογικά μικρότερη ευθύνη για το χάλι της χώρας.
β. (αυτό το έσβησα γιατί θα ξεκινήσει άλλη ιστορία άμα το αφήσω, αλλά βαριέμαι να αλλάζω την αρίθμηση)
γ. Η ΝΔ δεν ήταν κυβέρνηση το 2010-2011 και συνεπώς δεν χρεώθηκε ούτε την ανικανότητα ούτε τη μη εφαρμογή των συμφωνημένων. 
δ. Πολλοί Έλληνες δεν θα ψήφιζαν οτιδήποτε αριστερό ακόμα κι αν τους έβαζες το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό. 
ε. Πολλοί Έλληνες δε γουστάρουν το στυλάκι του φοιτητοπατέρα που πουλάει ο Τσίπρας, δεν έχουν ξεχάσει ποιος υποκινούσε τις φασαρίες των τελευταίων χρόνων, δεν τους άρεσε η μαγκιά που πούλαγε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από το Μάιο, και το τελειωτικό βεβαίως ήταν που το βαθύ ΠΑΣΟΚ μετακινήθηκε στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ- που θα δούμε τους επόμενους μήνες πόσο θα επηρεάσει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και σε ποια κατεύθυνση. 
στ. Και για να το ελαφρύνουμε, πολλοί Έλληνες θέλουν για πρωθυπουργό έναν άνθρωπο που θα φαίνεται σοβαρός και ικανός να εκπροσωπήσει τη χώρα στο εξωτερικό. Και ίσως θα θέλανε να είχαμε μείνει με τον Παπαδήμο ή με κανέναν άλλο κύριο με πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους και με ανάλογη εμφάνιση. Δυστυχώς, ο Παπαδήμος μας τελείωσε. Αλλά άμα χωρίς κανένα άλλο στοιχείο δείξεις σε κάποιον φωτογραφίες του Τσίπρα και του Σαμαρά, ο Σαμαράς σαφώς κερδίζει (όχι στην ομορφιά και την τσαχπινιά, βεβαίως, αλλά δεν έχουμε καλλιστεία, εκλογές έχουμε). Ο Τσίπρας χρειάζεται να προσλάβει κανέναν ιματζ-μέικερ -που ελπίζω θα τον πείσει να σταματήσει να μιλάει σαν κουτσαβάκι. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αν η ΝΔ είχε άλλον αρχηγό θα είχε κάνει κυβέρνηση από το Μάιο και δεν θα κάναμε καν αυτή τη συζήτηση. 

Αυτά για την ώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> β. (αυτό το έσβησα γιατί θα ξεκινήσει άλλη ιστορία άμα το αφήσω, αλλά βαριέμαι να αλλάζω την αρίθμηση).


Και πώς θα ζήσω τώρα εγώ με το μυστήριο του παραλειφθέντος σημείου, ε; (Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα ΠΜ, ε ε;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2012)

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι τώρα έχω ξεχάσει τι ήταν


----------

